# RDP Server Issue



## Sivtec00 (Aug 22, 2015)

I have recently set up a domain controller for a new site and one issue we are having is being able to RDP into the machine. This is on Windows Server 2012. After using the IP to RDP into the machine, I can input my credentials, it then shows the certificate warning, then says connected to session and waits a couple seconds and then just closes. No error, no blank screen, just closes. I checked the Event logger on the server and it showed:
*An error occurred when transitioning from CsrConnected in response to EvCsrInitialized. (ErrorCode **0x80070102**)*

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

Try the solution that was found on this thread. https://social.technet.microsoft.co...black-screen-and-then-close?forum=winserverTS


----------



## Sivtec00 (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks Superion for the reply, I read through that page in the entirety and it seem like they replaced a client and then had no issues. My issue however is no matter what machine we try to RDP from nothing works. Same issue, same error, regardless of site. 

I really am stumped. I have checked so many things. Firewall, licensing, services... nothing. All of the settings on the Main DC is the exact same as this DC. The main DC is just fine for using RDP. 

I am open to any suggestions.


----------



## Sivtec00 (Aug 22, 2015)

Hmm... something that I didn't put much thought into is the OS's. Pretty much every server here uses Windows 2012 Standard. The one that is not working is Windows 2012 R2. If the two servers were set up virtually the same, would there be something that would prevent or a change that would affect Remote Desktop?


----------



## Sivtec00 (Aug 22, 2015)

Any ideas? Anyone?


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Lets do a few things. 
check your server's Windows firewall and make sure that you have RDP open. 
Check to make sure that the user you are trying to log in has the rights to RDP into the server. 
Also go to "Remote Settings" and uncheck the "network level authentication"


----------



## Sivtec00 (Aug 22, 2015)

Yep, I have Port 3389 open via RDP. I do have rights, as I am a domain admin and can remote into other domain controllers. I have unchecked Network Level Auth, and still nothing. 

To update you a bit more as well, I have installed another Server using 2012 R2, with no other roles (just a desktop at this point) and get the same error. I feel like this is a OS issue.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok that's weird I have deployed over 2 dozen dcs with 2012r2 never seen this issue. 
Just a suggestion when you rdp in do you use domain name/username or just username? I know I know but should be using domain name/username


----------



## Sivtec00 (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes I've tried both. 
To update the story a bit more, I have verified that the issue is only when a client or another server tries to rdp into one of the 2012 r2s. I can get on the r2s and access any client or 2012 standard servers. I also can't rdp between r2s. 
To make things even stranger, I updated the r2 server came back from lunch and was able to rdp into it. So maybe updates I thought. Tried to do it on the other server and now I get to a black screen like it's connected and then it times out. Tried the other other server that was working a couple hours later, back to the black screen timeout issue. 
I don't get it, it's almost as if the r2s can't handle the sessions


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

What is in between these new servers switches or any routers 
Also if you disable the windows firewall completely and try?
Also one more thing turn off one of the r2 servers and ping its ips I have a feeling you might have devices with identical ips.


----------

